# Problems with 2003 Murano could use help.



## Drhippo (May 8, 2019)

I just purchased a 2003 Murano, it drove great on test drive everything works it's super clean no leaks as far as I could tell and clean oil and everything, I drove it home after purchase about 1 hour and 20 minutes. While stopping at a light, it started to jerk while pressing gas down and the car accelerated very slowly once passing a threshold speeds up and acts normal, it happen again the next stop not as bad as a shake but when pressing the gas pedal it wouldn't want to accelerate properly right away, I havent checked for codes, but will tomorrow, after shutting it off for about 10 minutes I started it up and tried and it was acting normal again, any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your ECU codes and post them here. Could be the infamous marginal camshaft postion sensor or the crankshaft position sensor problem. Easy enough to replace and not expensive. If you're planning to buy the sensors, only buy the Nissan OEM components from a Nissan dealer. Aftermarket electronic components are not reliable and can be DOA.


----------



## Drhippo (May 8, 2019)

I tested the Car today with the OBD2 and I got 4 codes, I got 

P1122
P0223
P0123
P2135


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Those four codes point to a problem with the throttle control actuator which is located on the pedal assembly; the electric throttle control actuator consists of throttle control motor, throttle position sensor. That's probably why you're getting the jerky operation. If you plan to do the work yourself, then after replacing the component, you'll have to perform the following procedures:
Perform "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" .
Perform "Idle Air Volume Learning" .

These can be found in the FSM for your vehicle. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: http://www.aubreyandcharles.com/ServiceManuals/ or https://diyservicemanuals.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------

